# January Photos



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We had a wildly varied January and yet still managed to rack up way more riding than makes sense.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Here are a few


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Start the year with a bang.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

rkj__ said:


> .....


Oh ya, that is some winter right there!


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)




----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

MB1 said:


> We had a wildly varied January and yet still managed to rack up way more riding than makes sense.


Miss M looks just a little disgruntled in that first one.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

MB1 said:


> Oh ya, that is some winter right there!


The second one was taking out of my window today actually, but we are only 3 days into February, so i threw it in. First one was actually this January.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

ahhh the heart of FL's cycling season...


----------



## drawerfixer (Aug 4, 2005)

Yikes. I see I haven't been taking any photos on my commutes or weekend rides in the month of January (partly, I've been concentrating on my dang pannier staying on the rack, hopefully to be remedied this evening). But here are a few shots, bidding adieu to the month of January and its attendants.


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*Off to a good start*

Encouraging my 11 year old daughter to ride with the "big kids". It doesn't happen often but when she does, life is fine! Last picture was taken on New Years Eve.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

gutfiddle said:


> ahhh the heart of FL's cycling season...
> 
> You got that right. Supposed to be in the high 40s with high winds tonight when our Wed. Hammerfest would start.....I'll pass. Wait two days and it will be 20 degrees warmer.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

MB1 said:


> We had a wildly varied January and yet still managed to rack up way more riding than makes sense.


that photo of Mrs. M on the clay road w/ the blue sky is awesome.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

cdhbrad said:


> You got that right. Supposed to be in the high 40s with high winds tonight when our Wed. Hammerfest would start.....I'll pass. Wait two days and it will be 20 degrees warmer.



hopefully this is our last cold spell, i'm impatiently waiting to start my veggie garden.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

gutfiddle said:


> that photo of Mrs. M on the clay road w/ the blue sky is awesome.


Quite a lot of dirt/clay roads around the Green Swamp (which is about a mile from our house)-we intend to explore them all.

It seems like our fixtes will be ok for the most part or do you think we ought to bring down our MTBs once it stops snowing/icing in DC.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

stinkydub said:


> Encouraging my 11 year old daughter to ride with the "big kids". ....


Kids Riding Rocks! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

Feb 1st









Jan 10th
This is Acually Trail


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

MB1 said:


> Quite a lot of dirt/clay roads around the Green Swamp (which is about a mile from our house)-we intend to explore them all.
> 
> It seems like our fixtes will be ok for the most part or do you think we ought to bring down our MTBs once it stops snowing/icing in DC.


Plenty of places to explore in the Green Swamp...reminds me of a short story of a gal i used to date whom I took out to the Green Swamp to set up a treestand before hunting season. I believe it was an El Nino year so the firebreaks were under water but there was a little 6" ridge that was only knee deep that I attempted to walk on while carrying her piggy back and dragging my treestand behind me. She was dressed to impress w/ her knew wranglers and boots and not planning to get all muddy but when I slipped off the ridge and put us both down in the swamp i couldnt help but laugh. 

anyway, ur road bikes are great for hardpacked clay but if you want to go out in the sugar sand ur gonna need some wide knobbies. Little Big Econ has some nice bike/hike trails along the river that are definetly worth checking out.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

gutfiddle said:


> hopefully this is our last cold spell, i'm impatiently waiting to start my veggie garden.


You didn't plant a Fall garden? With a little cool weather, the mustard and collards would be really good now.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

cdhbrad said:


> You didn't plant a Fall garden? With a little cool weather, the mustard and collards would be really good now.


i know, slacker!:mad2: The strawberrys in the field behind my folks (Chuck Bailey's farm, shh dont tell him) are so good right now.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

gutfiddle said:


> i know, slacker!:mad2: The strawberrys in the field behind my folks (Chuck Bailey's farm, shh dont tell him) are so good right now.


I wondered where your parents lived. Now I know they are on the "outskirts of Willow Oak." I used to ride my bike through the subdivision where they live when I was a kid and it was first being built out. Some of my best friends growing up lived on Mills Road just across from Charles' farm.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Exploring*

Exploring colorado by bike...
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/v1jVKirJrklPs7dykvEJdw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SXkVQRptE0I/AAAAAAAAE1E/7f2Hq-fm9eg/s400/DSCN3815.JPG" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/cyGjHidH3CBd3xM6qD-YvA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SXkVWlVe4JI/AAAAAAAAE1s/IUMeBJTFAnw/s400/DSCN3823.JPG" /></a>

and by foot...
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4iekBdQ3Lz1EUI5NowgF6Q?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SXKUNAmj3TI/AAAAAAAAEuY/xUPkeKuhiuQ/s400/DSCN3760.JPG" /></a>
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/41md4ilEsk44taG_AxzK1Q?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SXKUKy65HsI/AAAAAAAAEuI/xo_8nPegCyA/s400/DSCN3754.JPG" /></a>
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/UYklQxNNEkLoTAGxsGQUag?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SXKUVqqAKlI/AAAAAAAAEvI/QUxlc8Qnqa4/s400/DSCN3769.JPG" /></a>
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/rnc_QNh8XgBs62aBxbSw5w?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SXKUiCsNFSI/AAAAAAAAEwc/htmbatJai7o/s400/DSCN3793.JPG" /></a>
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/WH7A9rIM_BEOv_HJ-dEwkQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SXKUlNSQ-VI/AAAAAAAAEws/diluAqzARSY/s400/DSCN3803.JPG" /></a>


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*Jan.*

Beginning
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3169915377/" title="20090101_04 by Hjalti1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1157/3169915377_1457949e79_b.jpg" width="800" alt="20090101_04" /></a>

Middle
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3176798547/" title="20090107_05 by Hjalti1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3481/3176798547_4c9e4f5858_b.jpg" width="800" alt="20090107_05" /></a>

End
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3212214393/" title="20090119_01 by Hjalti1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3491/3212214393_8aee5e86b4_b.jpg" width="683" height="1024" alt="20090119_01" /></a>


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Took the boys to the Stock Show

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/SScEWSeE3UnSOfkj_P5W_w?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_wWrWloB9iZU/SYn4a_sCYUI/AAAAAAAAAUw/QfW6aajEwjk/s800/DSC00820.JPG" /></a>

And the Rodeo

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Y865T1cNIrHd8uTmeapb3Q?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/_wWrWloB9iZU/SYn4vIUfv3I/AAAAAAAAAXU/83Iab9XSrYk/s800/DSC00835.JPG" /></a>

Went to Mexico for work

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/OQONDj6d__WSR314FqhyMw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_wWrWloB9iZU/SYn6Mgm7gTI/AAAAAAAAAX8/fP6QRF4yEkE/s800/DSC00891.JPG" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/U7H6mam7pTUTV69iGW-aEg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_wWrWloB9iZU/SYn6TBN9LhI/AAAAAAAAAYM/LAgrncJ17Mw/s800/DSC00865.JPG" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/TYbbWV3YqCy-qp_JeXQmvQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_wWrWloB9iZU/SYn6Qux6nOI/AAAAAAAAAYE/W1aDjoRXhp8/s800/DSC00873.JPG" /></a>

And caught the biggest fish I have ever caught.
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Kst10A66VTtpYiWuER-_ZQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/_wWrWloB9iZU/SYn6YDF779I/AAAAAAAAAYU/A8tDPVOR-5s/s800/DSC00900.JPG" /></a>

Rode my bike some too, but that was mostly dark.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

i like ur style Sledgehammer!


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*January Downeast... lots of skiing*

Here's what it looked like Downeast... skiing with my son looking for moose... sledding with my daughter the alien... skiing with my wife... skiing by myself. Did I mention that the skiing has been great? Biking? Not so much... even with studs. Although I did just finish a new-to-me bike build in the basement for the Spring Classics season in a few months...Drool...

singlecross


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

gutfiddle said:


> i like ur style Sledgehammer!


Ditto. But directed at singlecross.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

.....


----------



## Cogito (Nov 7, 2005)

One week in January. 300 miles.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

Cogito said:


> One week in January. 300 miles.


whoa. very nice.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Cogito said:


> One week in January. 300 miles.


Maui!

Wowie!


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

*recovery ride*

just one.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

yetisurly said:


> just one.


It must have been darn cold for you to be wearing full finger gloves like that.


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

MB1 said:


> It must have been darn cold for you to be wearing full finger gloves like that.



wool socks too! It was January! It must have been 55 or so.


----------

